# Can I take hangers?



## ricearoni (Jul 28, 2022)

I always took them when i would buy something before I worked for target and I bought something today and took the hanger without thinking about it. Is this a problem? I read that they get sent back and I just wasn’t thinking about it, I went through self check out so I just paid and put it in the bag. Can I get in trouble for taking it?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 28, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I always took them when i would buy something before I worked for target and I bought something today and took the hanger without thinking about it. Is this a problem? I read that they get sent back and I just wasn’t thinking about it, I went through self check out so I just paid and put it in the bag. Can I get in trouble for taking it?


Probably not.


----------



## ricearoni (Jul 28, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Probably not.


For taking it? Or for them getting mad about it?


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jul 28, 2022)

As long as you are paying for the item, its fine. If you were to take hangers that were to be sent back to the companies that would be an issue since target gets credits for returning those


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 28, 2022)

You may go to the county jail for a year.                   (silly question, of course not.)


----------

